# Toro 1600 Good deal?



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Let me know what you guys think if this is a good deal or not.

Leaning towards the 1600 for wider cut and also little higher HOC with the bulletproof Kawasaki engine. Any issues i need to be concerned about here? Glad it has transport wheels. Not sure about hours on this one.

Thanks!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Update:

He confirmed that he doesn't know the hours and they came off a nice golf course.

He said he thinks its a 2005 model

He confirmed he would do $1650


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm not an expert on this but It seems rich to me. I bought a used GM1600 this season, 2000 model. It was previously used at one of the best golf courses in the country (Pine Valley) who I am sure maintained it meticulously. Came with a grass catcher and transport wheels. It does have some cosmetic damage, but started up no problem and cuts paper. He was originally asking $450 and I paid $350.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@gm560 Thanks for the reply. I would be all over that deal!

I agree... I would feel comfortable in the $900 range for this mower.

Again, would love a steal of a deal like $350!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

$1,650 seems a little high for that older style GM1600. Used greens mower prices are all over the place though.

I think I paid around $2k for my 2014 with under 500 hours a couple years ago.


----------



## Logan200TCP (Apr 9, 2020)

This is definitely not a 2005 as described, it's probably a late 90s.
Don't let the allure of a "nice golf course" fool you. Nice golf courses are just as likely to neglect their equipment (sometimes more than others). There's no hours on the unit because this version of GR1600s didn't come with hour meters from the factory.

There is a weird bracket with ball hitch installed - and covers the serial number plate - which I have never seen before.

$1,600 is too high unless it was from a Toro distributor and came fully serviced with a new reel.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks @Ware and @Logan200TCP

I definitely thought this guys price was high... and also great info on the hour meter info.

Dude sounds like he is beating around the bush as well. From the Atlanta area.

Glad to know its a late 90's mower or around that time period. I only messaged this guy to see his bottom dollar. And I would definitely never pay that price.


----------



## StormTrooper86 (Feb 3, 2019)

Does seem older than 2005. Did they share pics of the reel and bed knife? Changing the reel can be expensive. Under a $1K would probably be a good deal based on the maintenance and repairs it may need.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@StormTrooper86 No he didn't. He had pics of a couple 1000's he had and the bedknife looked rusted on those. I didn't go further being he wasn't interested in going any lower than $1650.


----------



## StormTrooper86 (Feb 3, 2019)

Keep looking. There are definitely deals out on the ole interwebs!!


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

Yeah I'm waiting for one of you guys to let loose of their 1600 and let me buy it!! Ha!!


----------



## OFace12 (Jun 9, 2020)

I saw that one on Craigslist too. There's a dealer in Canton, GA that has 1600's for sale that they fully service and sharpen for $1600. He said that the reels will all have at least 60% life left on them.

It's hard to pull the trigger on that when I keep seeing guys on this forum say that they got their GM1600 for well under $1k.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2020)

Prices are all over the place but for. 1600 your In swardman range


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

I would be fine with a GM1000 but would prefer the 26" width.

Any other benefits you guys see with the GM1600 over the 1000? There are 1000's all over the place.


----------



## StormTrooper86 (Feb 3, 2019)

Personally I like the wider stripes and if you have 15K sq ft of grass, it will definitely help on cutting the grass faster. I have 260C JD and am able to finish the yard faster than the 22" version I had prior.


----------



## OFace12 (Jun 9, 2020)

Nixnix42 said:


> Prices are all over the place but for. 1600 your In swardman range


Swardman's are $3k new. I haven't seen any Swardmans on the used market yet, my guess is that they are few and far between.

I don't really have any obstacles in my yard, so I think that I'd be okay with the larger mower.

The question being, if you could only get a Toro 1600 or a Swardman, which would you get? I don't mind building an arsenal later, but for now (and a while) I'll only be getting one of those.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I wouldn't pay more than $500 for it. Like others said, it looks like a 90's model. Looks ok on the outside But all the bearings are probably shot or close to it and probably needs most likely will need a reel and bedknife. Only thing it's got going for it its still got the basket, seems that's kinda rare for 20-30 year old mower :lol:


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@Cory Ha! Thanks!!

I have a call out to a local CC and they are going to check to see if they lease or own their 2, 1600's there. He said they don't use them much if not at all, so he's going to get back to me next week. With 12k of lawn in the front and 3k in the back I would prefer the 26". Also, have to keep the Zorro in the back around 1.25 starting and then drop it down


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone know at what point they put the hour meters on these? I see some with and others without. Looking for visual cues to date these machines cause to my untrained eye they look the same for the most part.


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

OFace12 said:


> Nixnix42 said:
> 
> 
> > Prices are all over the place but for. 1600 your In swardman range
> ...


I have a Swardman Edwin 2.1 55, and just picked up a Toro GM1600. I have thick Tifway 419 cut at .5in, and the Swardman struggles to cut my grass in peak growing season. It almost gets lifted up by the canopy which results in it floating left and right so I can't keep it in a straight line. It also results in different heights of cut in thicker areas. The 1600 is a beast and the cut is absolutely amazing on my thick bermuda. Perfectly straight cuts and goes through the thick canopy like butter. If I could only choose 1, I'd choose the 1600. But the Swardman is still great in my front yard that has a lot of obstacles. Glad I have both.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

RangersFC said:


> OFace12 said:
> 
> 
> > Nixnix42 said:
> ...


Do you think adding some weight to the front of the swardman would alleviate that? Believe it was on their facebook group where i saw someone putting bricks in the grass catcher and saying it made a big difference.


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

Jimefam said:


> RangersFC said:
> 
> 
> > OFace12 said:
> ...


I'm not sure if more weight would help because I don't know if the unit could handle it. For example, when I hit the dense patches I almost need to push the Swardman because the throttle at full speed isn't enough to really move the unit forward with much speed at all. Adding weight might bog it down even more.

However, the Swardman is an amazing machine. My front yard is less dense and using the Swardman is a great experience. Super nimble, great cut and a joy to use. It is also great for my backyard when it isn't peak growing season. I think it would also work perfect year round if I didn't have Tifway 419 at .5in. And the cartridge system is top notch - I've used all three attachments and they are great.


----------

